# Bob Sapp has been Cro Cop'd again



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Hilarious. Another fetal position stoppage for Bob Sapp.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

More like, Well im glad im big so these dumb japs keep paying me to fake fights, Ouch wait I feel pain?!?!?! I better just lay down and get paid. That hurt!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Embed the video for you. That trip looked powerful.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Worst part is, that guy is a 185'er, lol.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

man that guy needs to lose some bulk and learn some technique


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AlexMac2010 said:


> man that guy needs to lose some bulk and learn some technique


I doubt there's that much of a bulk for him to lose. He is naturally a gigantic man.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

He fights like a child. Amazing how he's somehow a professional competitor


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^ he was never all that great as a fighter. He made his name off his NFL career, his size, and the fact that japanese people love giant black guys.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HexRei said:


> ^^^ he was never all that great as a fighter. He made his name off his NFL career, his size, and the fact that japanese people love giant black guys.


And their willing to give him big paychecks for that.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I know it is embarrassing for the sport and MMA would be better off without Sapp but I just never get tired of watching him get pummeled. One of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Times sure do change. Sometimes for the better. I remember when a lot of people were afraid that Sapp would ruin the sport by proving that bigger and stronger wins.

No one thought he was a joke when he was doing this to Nog



















Many people thought the 265 hw limit was set with him in mind.

Lucky for all of us Bob wasn't serious


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Some of this isn't fair. At one time Sapp at least trained like a professional and went out intending to win. Now days its strictly for a paycheck.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Bob needs to stop. He actually had potential once, but he pissed that away a long time ago.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This one's even better. He taps before the submission is even locked in, lol.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Just been looking over his career after his match with Filipovic popped up in the related section on Youtube. I really do depise this man, how is he even a fighter? He comes in swinging wildly, takes a punch or knee and falls down. Actual fighters keep going until their lights are put out, this douche feels a little pain and proceeds to lie down acting like he'd been stabbed. Seems like a child thats messing with the big boys, he'll do damage if he can but once the ante is raised he backs up and quits. How many of his fights end by forfeit? Way too many in fact, regardless of whether he gets the 10 count, he's well able to meet the count but chooses to lie there crying. I know it shouldn't bother me so much as he's a joke, but everyone else is a serious professional that actually trains before a fight, its quite clear he just bodybuilds and simply swings at a bag once a month.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

To be fair, CroCop broke his orbital bone so a tap is absolutely ok if the vision is impaired. And as oldfan pointed out, he did look pretty good in the Nogueira fight and dominated until he got caught in that armbar. He even won against Ernesto Hoost in K1 twice which isn't something a lot of people can claim.

He just reacts like Brock Lesnar when getting hit himself.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that the Cro Cop loss is what turned his career from rising star with some promise to the freak show he's become. He'd only lost twice in K-1 and MMA before his loss to Cro Cop. After his loss to Cro Cop he would fight smaller guys and loose to more skilled guys and his late career is pitiful.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Danger is not over yet for Bob cause of Cristiano Nuno and Bruno Lobato too.

These two MMA fighters from Brasil are also nicknamed Cro Cop.. Bob should not run into them i guess..


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

The man really does have the pain tolerance of an elderly women. Shame really. When he was beating down Big Nog, I along with most of the population watching thought he was soon to be the most dangerous man on the planet. 6'6 350 lbs of solid muscle, Hadn't been defeated in K-1 or mma yet with 2 wins over Ernesto Hoost, the greatest K-1 fighter EVER... its crazy how everything turned out.

Kinda wished he had fought Tyson. If an elbow from a 185 lb'er made him cry, How about a left hook from the baby eater himself in lighter gloves. Even a Tyson who was waaay out of his prime would have demolished this overgrown baby.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well granted his pain tolerance has gone to hell now but at the time of promoting the Tyson fight he still had some juice in him. The fact is that he was a beast before his loss to Cro Cop. Once Cro Cop broke his orbital bone it all went down.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> ^^^ he was never all that great as a fighter. He made his name off his NFL career, his size, and the fact that japanese people love giant black guys.


his nfl career was 1 game and being passed around 4-5 teams because he sucks


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> his nfl career was 1 game and being passed around 4-5 teams because he sucks


well, to be fair he did manage to stay in the league for 3-4 years but, I think he became famous when he beat up the refrigerator in a toughman show.

stumbled onto this classic the other day.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

oldfan, what happened to that dudes arm? Looked like his bicep may have torn away from the bone.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> oldfan, what happened to that dudes arm? Looked like his bicep may have torn away from the bone.


dunno.. found this



> 2004/03/27
> 
> Seth Petruzelli [0-0] represented the next effort to help Sapp look like a competitive fighter. This time, however, Kakuda would use his influence outside the ring.
> 
> ...


it looked like Sapp swatted his elbow and dislocated it or something


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info. Sounds harsh. What the bloody hell is a personal ref supposed to be anyway? It wouldn't be a Yakuza appointed ref to make sure things go the right way by any chance? :sarcastic12:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. Sounds harsh. What the bloody hell is a personal ref supposed to be anyway? It wouldn't be a Yakuza appointed ref to make sure things go the right way by any chance? :sarcastic12:


found some interesting Sapp history here


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> his nfl career was 1 game and being passed around 4-5 teams because he sucks


They still cart it out anytime Sapp is being promoted for a bout.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> ^^^ he was never all that great as a fighter. He made his name off his NFL career, his size, and the fact that japanese people love giant black guys.


Who dance around and create iconic Sapp Time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it was true he was never a technical fighter. Though there was a time he had actual potential. But Japan did love him at one point.


----------

